# Mobil 1 5W30 Being Burned Like Crazy?



## 416BRAND (Oct 20, 2015)

2005 Maxima SE. 173000 KMS (107497 Miles) I am going through 1 small bottle which is what about a Quart or basically a Litre if you will every month. My average speeds are around 120-140kph (80-95mph) on the highway give or take. I have no oil leaks that are visible mechanics have checked and no spotting under the car. I use a great oil filter, Purolator PureOne. I have new NGK platinum plugs. New throttle body. New PCV Valve. Been burning it all summer spring and now fall too apparently. ITS ****ING EXPENSIVE. $15 for one small bottle. $60 for the large 4.4L bottle. Which is what the car takes for a change just about (4.25L to be exact I believe)

Is this what you guys are burning on yours?

I've owned 3 4th gen maximas running Castrol GTX and I never had problems. I never had to top up my oil once between changes. Now I'm topping it up every 2 weeks on my new max. 

I ran Redline complete fuel system cleaner back in the spring. It smoothed the car out a bit. But eh... I can't think of much else to do.

Should I just switch back to Castrol GTX? Its literally 1/3 the cost of Mobil 1. What performance am I really getting here if I have to constantly deal with this.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I've been using Mobil-1 5W-30 in my 2009 Altima with no problems. The engine will use around 1/2 qt of oil in a 4,000 mi period.

Switch back to Castrol GTX and see if your problem goes away. I believe Castro GTX is a synthetic blend so you should be getting similar benefits as with Mobil-1.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wal mart sells Mobil 1 in 4L bottles for 28 here in Canada, and you can usually get the 4.4 on sale somewhere in the 40 range. You want to get to the bottom of it and find out why because its not doing your exhaust system and particularly the catalytic converters any good.


----------

